# Quotes from Watson's Doctrine of Repentance



## dr_parsley (Sep 8, 2009)

page 7, "If I am not mistaken, practical points are more needful in this age than controversial and polemical"
page 17, "True leaving of sin is when the acts of sin cease from the infusion of a principle of grace, as the air ceases to be dark from the infusion of light."
 page 24, "The Christian has arrived at sufficient measure of sorrow [over sin] when the love of sin is purged out"
 page 26, "[One type of sorrow is] a rational sorrow, which is an act of the soul whereby it has a displacency against sin and chooses any torture rather than to admit sin; [...] [this] is to be found in every child of God".
 page 27, "Another time of extraordinary repentance is at the hour of death. This should be a weeping season. Now is our last work to be done for heaven, and our best wine of tears should be kept against such a time. We should repent now, that we have sinned so much and wept so little..."
 page 41, "It is said that the virgin Mary conceived by the power of the Holy Ghost, but we often conceive by the power of Satan. When the heart conceives pride, list and malice, it is very often by the power of the devil. May not this make us ashamed to think that many of our sins are committed in copulation with the old serpent?"
 page 41, "Who can behold the sun as it were blushing at Christ's passion, and hiding itself in an eclipse, and his face not blush?"
 page 50, "If a man should throw a bag of money at another, and in throwing it should hurt him a little and raise the skin, he will not take it unkindly, but will look upon it as a fruit of love. So when God bruises us with afflication, it is to enrich us with the golden graces and comforts of his Spirit."
 page 51, "Satan would have Christ prove his deity by turning stones into bread. Christ has wrought a far greater miracle in making stones become flesh. In repentance Christ turns a heart of stone into flesh."
 page 52, "As Ammon's hatred of Tamar was greater than the love wherewith he had loved her, so we should hate sin infinitely more than ever we loved it."
 page 56, "A true turning from sin is a divorcing it, so as never to come near it any more."
 page 56, "Who are they who are half-turned? Such as turn in their judgment but not in their practice"
page 57, "They are but half-turned who turn from many sins but are unturned from some special sin. There is a harlot in the bosom they will not let go. As if a man should be cured of several diseases but has a cancer in his breast, which kills him."
page 57, "Such half-turning will turn men to hell"
 page 62, "It is not falling into water which drowns, but laying in it. It is not falling into sin that damns, but lying in it without repentance."
 page 74, "At the beginning, our affections were wings to fly to God; now they are weights to pull us to hell"
 page 77, "It is better to mortify one sin than to understand all mysteries ... Knowledge without repentance will be but a torch to light men to hell"
 page 84, "A hard heart is the anvil on which the hammer of God's justice will be striking to all eternity"
 page 100, "Is it so easy to repent? The angel rolled away the stone from the sepulchre, but no angel, only God himself, can roll away the stone from the heart."
 page 101, "They had rather go sleeping to hell than weeping to heaven... When Satan has by his witcheries lulled men asleep in sloth, then he destroys them. Some report that while the crocodile sleeps with its mouth open, the Indian rat gets into its belly and eats up its entrails. So while men sleep in security they are devoured."
 page 103, "Other sins need mercy, but despair rejects mercy. It throws the cordial of Christ's blood on the ground."
 page 103, "Remember, great sins have been swallowed up in the sea of God's infinite compassions. Manasseh made the streets run with blood, yet when his head was a fountain of tears, God grew propitious."
 page 107, "The eagle first rolls himself in the sand and then flies at the stag, and by fluttering its wings, so bedusts the stag's eyes that it cannot see, and then it strikes it with its talons. So Satan, that eagle or prince of the air, first blinds men with ignorance and then wounds them with his darts of temptation."
 page 108, "Foolish sinner, you never commit a sin but you do that which may undo your soul for ever"
 page 108, "God has fed you, O sinner, with angels' food. He has crowned you with a variety of mercies, yet do you go on in sin?"
 page 112, "A dead man has no sense. So an unregenerate person has no sense of God in him (Eph 4:19). Persuade him to make his salvation? To what purpose do you make orations to a dead man? Go to reprove him for vice? To what purpose do you strike a dead man?"
 page 122, "What remains now but that we set upon the work. And let us be in earnest, not as fencers but as warriors"


----------

